# Sabiki Fly



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

This is my first feeble attempt at creating my own Sabiki jigs for targeting Skipjacks, it's a blast tieing this up, just took me some time to learn it not the best but a good first attempt, I'll get better at it in time, Skipjacks love pink so I'm going to tie a variety of jigs up...............thanks................Doc


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet! Nothing catches big cats like fresh skipjack. And sometimes catching the skipjack is almost as much fun as the catfishing!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Doc, looks good, be sure to paint the threads with some "Hard as nails" FingerNail hardener ( ask the wife where to get it) to make it much more durable, there is a expensive true flytying product called flex coat but the hard as nails is what I have used for years on my Gar Flaies to keep the teeth from chewing up and disolving the threads, it also gives it a nice shiny coat, and is cheap. As you get better tying flies/jigs, they will get more durable. I can show you a few tricks that will help. Let me know sometime and ill bring my stuff up and we will tie up a bunch and I can help you get started, Tying is simple once someone shows you a few things. 

Looks good though, and definately a keeper for a first fly!
Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I got the whip finisher down, I can do both hand and using the tool, seems to be easier by hand, I just need to get the hang of that rotating vise head and I'll get better at that. A lot of fun bit tough with my large hands and fingers but I'm really enjoying it..............Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Doc, most serious guys dont use a whip finisher unless they are going for pretty looks, the lets crank out some serious fishing flies types all do the overhand knot thing because its quicker and by doing it several times throughout the fly, it offers good durability aspect to your flies since they give the thread a chance to stop unraveling, so you can just snip it off and keep going, those cheap flies from the Internet look great but do not last at all, even 1-2 trout will shred a fly so stick to local guys who tie if your gonna buy. 

Salmonid


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Definetly have more control whipping them by hand, plus dont have to stop and pick up the whip finisher. There are cartain time I will use the tool though. That jig fly should be really good.


----------

